# Found Tiny Baby Bird



## Talia87 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi, we are taking care of a baby bird that was found. It looks very young, at most a couple days old. The baby is tiny, has no feathers and has his eyes closed, he looks like he just crawled out of his egg! We are very concerned about him, right now we are feeding him worms, which he is accepting, and we are keeping him warm in a makeshift nest (a bowl and cotton balls) and a heat light that is for lizards, I'm afraid it might be too hot so we are keeping it fairly far from the nest. 

What can be done for this baby? I'm not sure what type of bird it is.


----------



## Talia87 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Baby Bird*

Here is a pic of the baby bird, it's a bit blurry but I figured it would help a little. The baby is about the size of two quarters and we are located in Florida.


----------



## Talia87 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok, its very blurry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Talia, 

Thank you for rescuing this little baby bird. Your picture is very blurry but I can tell it's not a pigeon. It's also too young to identify the species either. Please keep this baby warm and cozy for now but you're going to have to get it to a permitted rehabber. The chances of you being able to raise such a wee young one are very slim at best.

Yes, make sure he's not getting too hot with the heat lamp. Do you have a heating pad instead? You could this under a towel and set to low, and keep this in a smallish box with air holes. 

Where in Florida are you exactly? I found a couple of links to some wildlife rehabilitators in Florida, take a look. Hopefully one of our members that lives in Florida will have more information on a rehabber.

http://www.southeasternoutdoors.com/wildlife/rehabilitators/florida-rehabilitators.html
http://www.tropicalaudubon.org/rehab.html


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi
That's a very young bird - like a sparrow or starling. Are you able to find an excperienced rehabber as a bird this tiny is almost impossible to raise unless you are very experienced. And please don't feed him worms. Worms can carry a parasite deadly to birds called syngamus trachea which will kill him very quickly. Adult birds recognise which worms carry the parasite and which are healthy but humans can't so the chances of you passing on this parasite are very high. In an emergency you can feed him tinned cat food. This will not do as an ongoing dietnas he needs a specialist diet in order to fuel a growing body, which is why I suggest you contact an experienced rehabber. Whereabouts are you? Do you know of any centres near to you?


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's some helpful info if your baby is a sparrow or starling.

http://www.starlingtalk.com/babycare.htm


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Talia87,


If at all possible, see if you can determine where the Nest is from which it may have fallen...and if you can find it, carefully put it back...

Looks like a Sparrow or Song Bird of some kind...and they are very fragile and delicate of course...

Make sure for now he himself, his little body, is 'warm' about like your own wrist underside...cover him even so he is warmed through some soft cloth with the lamp nearer...

And put damp kleenex or something next to him...he may be drying out if exposed to the air...

See if you can find that Nest tomorrow morning...

Good luck...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Talia,
where in Fl are you located?
Just to mention LLoyd Brown and Broward Wildlife Care center pick birds up if you can't get to them. I would call either of them asap.

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Another idea that it is a Starling is their beaks go from one side of their face to the other. Basically alot of beak for their face. Their poo is also enormous. I swear they will eat till it looks like they are ready to pop.


----------



## Talia87 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the swift replys!

- We are located in Miami.

- I can not put the bird back because my boyfriend found the baby while working. He works in landscaping and found the baby bird on the floor, the nest had been chopped down.  

- Thank you for letting me know about the worms, we have also been feeding him wet dog food, which is what we usually do when we find baby birds. I have never raised a baby this incredibly young, I know we need help. 

- Also, thanks for the links, I'll be looking for a rehab center in my area.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Here is the Broward Wildlife Care Center #
954-524-4302

Also a great place is the Bird Sanctuary in Marathon

305-743-8382

They will raise this little one and release it with it's own kind when the time comes.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love your new avatar, Reti!


----------

